# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  Huawei Ascend D1 صور ومواصفات وعيوب جوال هواوي اسيند دي

## mohamed73

هواوي اسكيند دي ون الجديد هاتف موبايل Huawei Ascend D1 بنظام اندرويد ics 4     *Huawei Ascend D1*       *مواصفات هواوي اسيند دي - Huawei Ascend D1 Specifications* الالوان
أسود     الذاكرة
ذاكرة داخلية 8 GB
1 GB RAM
يدعم ذاكرة خارجية microSD حتي 32 GB    الكاميرا
الكاميرا الخلفية 8 MP
كاميرا أمامية 1.3 MP
فلاش LED
تركيز تلقائي
تصوير فيديو HD بدقة 1080p      البطارية
البطارية 1670 mAh أمبير      مميزات أخرى
نظام ايس كريم ساندوتش Android OS, v4.0
معالج ثنائي النواة بسرعة 1.5 GHz
A-GPS
Bluetooth 3.0
microUSB v2.0
واي فاي Wi-Fi
منفذ صوت 3.5mm
شاشة IPS+ LCD باللمس بحجم 4.5 انش
يدعم اللمس المتعدد
سمك الجهاز 8.9 mm    الشبكات
EDGE / GPRS
2G / GSM 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900
3G / HSDPA 850 / 900 / 1700 / 1900 / 2100      *عيوب الموبايل Huawei Ascend D1*
لا يوجد خدمة الراديو
لايوجد NFC    *سعر هواوي اسكيند دي Ascend D1 - اسعار Huawei Ascend D1 prices*
للأسف لا يوجد أخبار عن السعر حاليا والجهاز لم يصدر بعد
وسوف يصدر ان شاء الله في الربع الثاني من عام 2012       *صور هواوي اسكيند دي , Huawei Ascend D1 images*  
Huawei Ascend D1

----------

